# Arkansas Rimrockers



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

my man PAPE SOW is completely dominating the league. 

wat do u all think about him as a player?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

the only reason he is goosd is because he has big hands


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

/\/\/\
lol, sure...I don't care if he's got big ears as long as he's good.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> the only reason he is goosd is because he has big hands


Big Hands? Having big hands has got very little to do with being a successul basketball player


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm happy pappy is playing so well. send down hoffa & call up pape....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

southeasy said:


> i'm happy pappy is playing so well. send down hoffa & call up pape....



You got half your wish. They might as well just cut Hoffa. Sow can't possibly be any worse.


----------

